# RV park service



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*800*

800 amp main single phase should do it


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cletis said:


> 800 amp main single phase should do it


How did you get 800A main?

Are you counting thepossible future 20?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*.*

40x50x9600x /240 then / 1000 


If you derate at 0.5 then 400 amps is good but I wouldn't skimp


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cletis said:


> 40x50x9600x /240 then / 1000
> 
> If you derate at 0.5 then 400 amps is good but I wouldn't skimp


Okay, still a little confused..

Since this is my first RV park, I wanna make sure I understand.

Breaking down the calculation...

40 sites X
50 amps X
9600 volt amps per site /
240V
= 80000

Where did you get the 0.5 derate figure? Shouldn't that figure be 41%?

Help anyone?


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Should be in the code book?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

gottspeed said:


> Should be in the code book?


Well.......aren't you smart?


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't be so sensitive, I wasn't sure so I put a question mark.


----------

